# O ring size help Tecumseh Series 1 carb



## ron3033 (Oct 22, 2015)

I have an 77/78 Ariens 7 hp H70 engine with a series 1 carb. I had some difficulty getting it to stay running. It was put away dry no gas, The 
O ring on the bottom of the idle mixture screw was dripping gas, we put white lithium grease on the washer and we got her running. But I suspect the O ring is gone hard, as it is original 77/78. 
Any one know size as I understand it is outside diameter, inside hole diameter and how thick around the O ring itself is. Thanks ron3033. internet photo attached.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Hello Ron. I just measured the o-ring on a spare carb I have. Tecumseh part number 632547 is the same as a -006 o-ring available at most hardware stores and measures 1/16"thick x 1/8"ID x 1/4" OD. I believe a -007 o-ring would work also and measures 1/16" x 5/32" ID x 9/32" OD.


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

I don't have the specs you are looking for, but just wanted to acknowledge the potential consequences of storing carbs dry. 
We cant win and are stuck looking for the lesser of two evils. 
Now back to Rons question.
Also, isnt there supposed to be a fiber gasket between the brass nut and the bowl as well as the adjustable jet o-ring? Like the gasket that is on the fixed jet/bowl?

Edit: Thanks grunt. 
As usual, you are posting while we are composing.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Hello Del, I guess we just fill in the details for each other. By the way, that delorean is awesome, good job on bringing it back into service.


----------



## ron3033 (Oct 22, 2015)

Grunt said:


> Hello Ron. I just measured the o-ring on a spare carb I have. Tecumseh part number 632547 is the same as a -006 o-ring available at most hardware stores and measures 1/16"thick x 1/8"ID x 1/4" OD. I believe a -007 o-ring would work also and measures 1/16" x 5/32" ID x 9/32" OD.


Thank You for getting the info to me, much appreciated

Happy New Year to You
ron3033


----------



## ron3033 (Oct 22, 2015)

dbert said:


> I don't have the specs you are looking for, but just wanted to acknowledge the potential consequences of storing carbs dry.
> We cant win and are stuck looking for the lesser of two evils.
> Now back to Rons question.
> Also, isnt there supposed to be a fiber gasket between the brass nut and the bowl as well as the adjustable jet o-ring? Like the gasket that is on the fixed jet/bowl?
> ...


Hello Thank You
I read somewhere in the forums today, when trying to find the o ring size, that Tecumseh engines where best stored dry, especially now that ethanol is in the gas. Alternatively is to buy marine gas that does not contain ethanol.
I have stored this machine dry since day one, and this is the first sign of a leak and it is the original o ring. I suspect the gas and the coat of white lithium grease help it to seal and swell.

Happy New Year
ron3033


----------

